# Relabelling existing stamped neck tag, any suggestions?



## Barb RFWM (Jul 3, 2016)

Hi There -

I am looking at relabelling some fitness clothing I've purchased in LA. The labels have been stamped into the clothing and I need to put a label over the existing one. Does anyone have any advice on ways to cover this? I've had friends suggest printing over the current label - any experience with this? The other idea I had is a label that I can iron in, but it would need to be long lasting and soft. Any ideas are much appreciated, thanks!


----------

